
Show HN: SpotAngels (YC S14)- An App That Saves You From Parking Tickets - hamzaouazzanic
http://download.spotangels.com/hn
======
hamzaouazzanic
Hi HN,

This is Hamza, co-founder of SpotAngels.

We are excited to launch the Android version of SpotAngels. Our iOS users save
an average of $106 a year in parking tickets

We started building Spot Angels the day we got our car towed and had to pay
$569 to get it back :) The idea behind SpotAngels is simple. The app sends you
reminders before street cleaning, tow away or any other parking restriction
without requiring any action from you.

The app knows all the restrictions in 25 cities including SF, NYC, LA,
Chicago, Boston, Seattle and London. The data is more than 95% accurate and
constantly updated by the community.

If you have a Bluetooth speaker in your car, you can connect it to the app and
it will automatically save your parking location and set up a reminder for
you. When you turn off your car, the Bluetooth disconnects from the app and
your parking location is saved. If you don't have a Bluetooth speaker, you
just need to open the app and save your parking location each time you want to
set-up a parking reminder.

I hope you will enjoy it. Please let me know if you have any questions!

